#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Online Curve Fitting

## majorv

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

On this web site you can perform Curve Fitting to a series of data. It can work with non linear equations. There an extensive function library. It can also perform data fitting on User Defined Functions.

I find it very usefull. You don't need to install any software. The results can be downloaded as PDF.See More: Online Curve Fitting

----------

